# Some Watanabe Kurouchi



## drawman623 (Dec 30, 2014)

240 Gyuto




165 Ryodeba




165 Nakiri




Petty


----------



## rick_english (Dec 31, 2014)

Does he do any stainless cladding?


----------



## apicius9 (Dec 31, 2014)

rick_english said:


> Does he do any stainless cladding?



Check out his store, he does a few in stainless clad but only shorter ones, I think up to 180mm. I really wish his 240 gyutos came stainless clad. I like their geometry and profile, but they can be a bit reactive. 

Stefan


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Dec 31, 2014)

Stefan, for a 240 SS clad gyuto you might want to have a closer look at Kochi from JKI. 

I have 150 and 180mm stainless clad Watanabe knives and love both of them.


----------



## apicius9 (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks, Anton. Never paid much attention to the Kochis because I am too broke to buy... Long-term I thought about asking Dave to hammer me one from a stain-resistant steel with his geometry and Watanabe's profile, but the Kochis seem to come very close to that. 

Stefan


----------



## drawman623 (Dec 31, 2014)

I have to agree there is significant reactivity with these blades, but I don't find that to be an issue. I'm set up with strops (felt and leather) so restoring their appearance is kind of a labor of love. Anyway, I bought Watanabe to use daily and to enjoy without giving depreciation a thought. I got mine!


----------



## Vesteroid (Dec 31, 2014)

K


icanhaschzbrgr said:


> Stefan, for a 240 SS clad gyuto you might want to have a closer look at Kochi from JKI.
> 
> I have 150 and 180mm stainless clad Watanabe knives and love both of them.




Are they stainless or iron clad?


----------



## ecchef (Jan 1, 2015)

With an early Stefan handle:


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Jan 1, 2015)

Vesteroid said:


> K
> Are they stainless or iron clad?


Stainless.


----------



## drawman623 (Jan 1, 2015)

ecchef said:


> With an early Stefan handle:
> View attachment 25882
> View attachment 25883
> 
> ...



Now that is knock-down drag out gorgeous.


----------



## ecchef (Jan 1, 2015)

I wasn't sure about the full on rustic look at first, but then it kinda grew on me.


----------



## drawman623 (Jan 1, 2015)

ecchef said:


> I wasn't sure about the full on rustic look at first, but then it kinda grew on me.



I have Arnon Kartmazov working on a couple with this look now. I gave him full design freedom but let him know this is the look I like. He has turned out a few that I thought of immediately after seeing your blade. Thanks for posting. ...be seeing you!


----------



## ecchef (Jan 2, 2015)

I like Arnon's grind lines. Looking forward to the pics!


----------

